# 1982 Murray X20



## RVD_79 (Sep 8, 2022)

I have been sitting on a 82 Murray frame and fork for a few years and finally have gathered all the parts to get it built. A few of the parts are repop and some are original. I picked this frame up because a good friend of mine growing up had this bike and I always liked it. I know it’s not top end but still a cool bike to me. Here are a few pic I have of the parts etc, I plan on getting everything put together very soon when time allows.


----------



## RVD_79 (Sep 27, 2022)

I have gotten some of this build done but need to find the right break lever, the ones I have won’t work.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 27, 2022)

Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## RVD_79 (Sep 27, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Very nice! Looks great!



Thank you.


----------

